# Can't decide on a dishwasher



## Ms.Flames (Apr 28, 2012)

We are a family of 5 and are looking for a dishwasher.

After researching around, I have narrowed down my choices to these three:

1) SIEMENS SN26L880TR - AED 1379
2) Bosch SMS69M08GC - AED1979
3) Bosch SMS68L08GC - AED 1403

I know they are both the same company but I am concerned about the after-sale service. Which one is better? Which one would you recommend?
Since we are Asians, we cook a lot of greasy food so that is also a factor for us to choose a good quality one.

On the other note, I would really appreciate it if you could tell me about the tablet/powder/liquid/salt/rinse aid you use with your dishwasher


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I would go with Mr Flames.

No cost option.

And if it doesnt do the job right, you can always withold favors


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

#firstworldproblem

Marigolds are good.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Ms.Flames said:


> We are a family of 5 and are looking for a dishwasher.
> 
> After researching around, I have narrowed down my choices to these three:
> 
> ...


We have several Siemens appliances at home, and very happy with them. The only need for service we had about 2 years ago when the water pump of our 6 year old washing machine broke (due to a dirham coin), and 2 day's later it was repaired at our home for 450aed (new pump). I consider the speed, home repair, and pricing excellent service for Dubai.

We just bought at Better Life MOE 2 weeks ago a new Siemens dishwasher (SN26V896EU), to replace our 14 year Siemens washer; and again, we are more than impressed with the delivery time and installation service. As you mentioned you have a large family and greasy dishes, I would suggest to ensure the dishwasher has a program for 70c-75c; you definitely need that. Do not buy the cheapest dishwasher; price also influences washing quality.

Use tablet (not powder), you need specialist salt for dishwashers, 1kg filling will last a year at least, and once a 2 wash cycles add rinse aid.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Bosch & Siemens are pretty much the same thing, if you are one of those who care about "where" an appliance is made, you will get more peace of mind buying one of the German assembled ones which are 2.5k+, as opposed to Turkish assembled ones which are less than 2k..

If you have babies at home who are sensitive to sound, you might want to see if there is any substantial difference in the dB levels, though I doubt there is


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i have a siemens dishwasher SN 26V896EU. it was not the cheapest but i never regret spending money on good appliances.

i have had the machine for about 6 months. i love it.

- quiet [like really quiet, we have an open concept w living room and do not really notice it when watching movies/tv
- stuff gets clean and i don't prerinse
- lots of settings including eco + sanitary [super hot]
- time delay start

lots of other good stuff. honestly i can't think of a con for it yet. as for siemens vs bosch they are internally the same machines but you are correct that the aftermarket is handled by two different companies. siemens being better life and bosch being home wide. 

when i was researching, better life seemed to have a better reputation however they didn't have all the appliances i wanted in stock so i have a mix of siemens + bosch from better life + carrefour [btw i got 40% off buying my dishwasher at carrefour instead of better life during last year's DSF so keep an eye out, they featured a different major appliance each week].

my fridge is bosch and i needed a tech to come out after installation. tbh, i had no issues dealing w home wide. they answered the phone, sent a guy out right away, didn't hassle me, and returned to actually fix the problem just a day later. cost me nothing. colour me happy.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I think that anyone who starts looking up their dishwasher model number needs to get out more.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> I think that anyone who starts looking up their dishwasher model number needs to get out more.


Same for those reading polling threads about dishwasher models, commenting or liking comments...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

We have an LG dishwasher, using it for the last 3+ years, we run it weekly 3 times atleast. Its quite, does a great job, no issues till date. Would fully recommend LG.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bosch service here is crap. We have a dishwasher and fridge that needed repairs and it was a nightmare to schedule the visit and the repairs were expensive. And the fridge is again making the same noise that supposedly would be gone after they changed some motor thingy.


----------



## Ms.Flames (Apr 28, 2012)

sammylou said:


> i have a siemens dishwasher SN 26V896EU. it was not the cheapest but i never regret spending money on good appliances.
> 
> i have had the machine for about 6 months. i love it.
> 
> ...



The 40% off sale is back and these are the prices AFTER the discount. We have decided to go for the Bosch one since it is made in Germany. We chose Bosch over Siemens because a) it's cheaper 2) I have heard some pretty horror stories about both SIemens and Bosch after-sale service so it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm glad that saga is over.

Let us know when you have your next purchasing adventure goes.


----------

